# Most Miles or High mileage GEN 2 diesel Cruze



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought my 2017, June 2017, it was on the lot for 3 days. Its been a great car. Normal maintenance items only. 30k on the clock. This is my work car and sits most of the winter.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I got mine in April 2018. It has 48,000 miles on it without any issues at all.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Have a 2018 diesel gen 2 hatchback, RS 6 speed manual. I’m at 40,890 miles as of today.

Great car but I’ve been dealing with a horrible shuttering feeling that lasts for 30 seconds when you start driving after the car has been sitting. 3 dealerships have lied and/or given up trying to diagnose it. GM senior advisor dropped me like a hot potato.

Fantastic car other than the dealership experience. My guess is my egr and egr cooler is clogged but I can’t get a dealership willing to eat the cost, which is what GM has told them to do as “good will”.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There are very few gen2 diesels in existence.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Bought new 2018 diesel sedan w/ 9spd auto in Aug. 2018. A little over 42k miles now. Zero issues to date.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ordered mine new in 2018 and picked it up April 16 that year. Diesel sedan w/ 6-speed manual. I just turned over 29k miles today. To be honest I expected to use it more than I do. Since I work from home now I only drive it two or three times a week, but when I do it's mostly highway. I avoid short errands with it as I have other older cars for that. It's also spent a lot of time at dealers for the same problem that hasn't been diagnosed/fixed for 1.5 years. That said it's never stranded me, and never been undrivable or had any drivability problem. The only CEL it's had was a turbo failure at 12k that manifested in no noticeable symptoms (some kind of internal electronic failure throwing a vane position code). It's a quirky beast but at this point I plan to keep it as long as it lasts ... I'd hoped that would be forever but we'll see. I'd love to pile some more mileage on if the state of the world allows. My lifetime fuel economy is still around 51 mpg so it does its job.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Got a '17 auto in September of '17 brand new. Just rolled over 90,000 miles with no issues. I almost drive exclusively highway, which is where these cars are designed to run well. Avoid frequent, short-distant trips, perform regular maintenance, and this car should treat ya pretty well! 🍻


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have 3 of them in the family, 1 with the 6 sp manual, the other 2 the 9sp auto. The 6sp manual has the most miles, just under 30K, the 2017 auto next with about 25k, and the last one has about 10K. There have been some issues, no breakdowns, all able to drive in for warranty repairs. The dual mass flywheel in the manual let go at 12K, replaced under warranty and has been without other issues since. That car also had the MyLink replaced for some erratic wireless and bluetooth issues, which continue, but a bit different now. I also had the drive door handle replaced, as the button was working intermittently. It also has the EGR cooler, and an injectory replaced. The 2017 had the EGR cooler replaced, that became a saga due to parts not being availible and caused it to be stuck at the dealership for a couple of months waiting for a GASKET of all things. It also had a rattle repaired near the drivers side door post, as well as the rear driver side handle with that switch stopped working. The last 2018 has thus far only had oil changes, it did have the EGR DTC code at one point, but cleared on it's own and when the dealer had it for oil change it had cleared from memory, so not replaced like the other 2. 

I also have a Gen 1, that has about 60K miles. It's had mostly emmissions items worked under warranty, and not much since.. it did have an issue with a oil spout/bracket that broke (design issue) that I just found and fixed before it became a bigger issue.. that is not an issue at all with the Gen 2 having the filter and drain right next to each other on the oil pan.. a very easy to work with location. 

These are pretty rare cars with the Diesel engine.. I think I have probably more in my family that the rest of the county.. and it's unlikely there are many others one have 4 cruze Diesels. (If you look at my photo avatar, that is the 4 Cruzes in the driveway)>


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> I have 3 of them in the family, 1 with the 6 sp manual, the other 2 the 9sp auto. The 6sp manual has the most miles, just under 30K, the 2017 auto next with about 25k, and the last one has about 10K. There have been some issues, no breakdowns, all able to drive in for warranty repairs. The dual mass flywheel in the manual let go at 12K, replaced under warranty and has been without other issues since. That car also had the MyLink replaced for some erratic wireless and bluetooth issues, which continue, but a bit different now. I also had the drive door handle replaced, as the button was working intermittently. It also has the EGR cooler, and an injectory replaced. The 2017 had the EGR cooler replaced, that became a saga due to parts not being availible and caused it to be stuck at the dealership for a couple of months waiting for a GASKET of all things. It also had a rattle repaired near the drivers side door post, as well as the rear driver side handle with that switch stopped working. The last 2018 has thus far only had oil changes, it did have the EGR DTC code at one point, but cleared on it's own and when the dealer had it for oil change it had cleared from memory, so not replaced like the other 2.
> 
> I also have a Gen 1, that has about 60K miles. It's had mostly emmissions items worked under warranty, and not much since.. it did have an issue with a oil spout/bracket that broke (design issue) that I just found and fixed before it became a bigger issue.. that is not an issue at all with the Gen 2 having the filter and drain right next to each other on the oil pan.. a very easy to work with location.
> 
> These are pretty rare cars with the Diesel engine.. I think I have probably more in my family that the rest of the county.. and it's unlikely there are many others one have 4 cruze Diesels. (If you look at my photo avatar, that is the 4 Cruzes in the driveway)>


Sometimes I wish I had a reason to get a second one just so I could compare the two. 😂 One of the downsides of the low production is there's such a small pool of other owners online, in addition to it being really hard to actually gauge how my driving style or conditions compare to someone else's.


----------



## wvdiesel (Nov 20, 2017)

My '18 hatch has 57,200 with no issues so far.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

'17 Sedan 6sp purchased March '17. I'm sitting at 99,900 miles -- just shy of 100k. The first year was pretty rough, but since then it's been great. Fun to drive. Great fuel economy. It's starting to show symptoms of clutch slave cylinder failure.

I would have had 100k back in March or April of this year, but coronavirus has me working from home. I almost don't need the Cruze now, which is a shame because I like the car.

I know there are some other folks with well over 100k on Gen2 diesels. Surprised they haven't shown up here yet.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My 2014 CTD has around 140k on it it. Eventually I was looking to move to a 2019 CTD (if I could even find one for sale). This thread gives me hope that it won't have nearly as many issues as my car had (thankfully most under warranty).


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought my diesel 6 speed in feb of 2018. Today I have 124,xxx miles. Being stuck at home for months kept me from getting closer to 150k....

The only things I have had to replace so far are tires (3x) and I just got done replacing the clutch slave cylinder (not a fun job)


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i have close to 98,000 with tires being the only thing i have had to replace. the dealer did ruin my air box replacing a filter one time, but i don't count that as a fail, just got a guy that didn't know what he was doing.. Still running the original brake pads and i know the front pads are getting close to metal. still loving the Cruze and i would buy another if I could.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Well we drove to Fort Worth, Texas about 7 hours to visit our son and family. Halfway through the trip the check engine light came on. Stopped by a Chevy dealer and they allowed it was a knock sensor code, but had no diesel mechanic there to fix it. I hope we make it back home before the car goes into limp mode, or worse. I have messed up my luck bragging on the car. Any thoughts about how long it will run with this problem? I’ll be at my dealership first thing Tuesday morning if we can get home tomorrow.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

sleepyzzz said:


> Well we drove to Fort Worth, Texas about 7 hours to visit our son and family. Halfway through the trip the check engine light came on. Stopped by a Chevy dealer and they allowed it was a knock sensor code, but had no diesel mechanic there to fix it. I hope we make it back home before the car goes into limp mode, or worse. I have messed up my luck bragging on the car. Any thoughts about how long it will run with this problem? I’ll be at my dealership first thing Tuesday morning if we can get home tomorrow.


I think they meant NOx sensor, pronouncing in "Nox". If that is what it is I don't think it will affect driveability. I believe someone else on here had a bad NOx sensor and was able to keep driving while they waited for the part to come in. Hope you make it home smoothly and get it all sorted. Still pretty impressive to have that be your only item needing replacement after almost 100k miles.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I think they meant NOx sensor, pronouncing in "Nox". If that is what it is I don't think it will affect driveability. I believe someone else on here had a bad NOx sensor and was able to keep driving while they waited for the part to come in. Hope you make it home smoothly and get it all sorted. Still pretty impressive to have that be your only item needing replacement after almost 100k miles.


You are right. He did say Nox sensor. What’s weird is that an hour into the trip home, the check engine light went off. Not sure if we need to worry about it or not


----------



## 1961SG (Sep 12, 2020)

I just took delivery of my new 2019 td hatchback yesterday, Sep 10, 2020. It was a bit of a goat show.. A key pfob was missing and the A/C didn't work, but the dealership (Pike Wheaton in Red Deer Alberta) had everything sorted out and repaired/replaced by 10:00am the next morning. For those interested they still had one brand new LT and 3 low milage LT demos on the lot. I'm now trying to find out how to install LED head lights but just try and find out what bulb goes in there. I know it quotes 9005 but both the low and high beams are in the same projector on my car. It had been suggested that they might be 9004/HB2. When I get time I'll dig them out of the housing and all shall be revealed.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It uses 9005. The se bulb is always on low or high beam a mechanical shutter is used to block some light when low beams are on. I've got GTR Ultra2s in my car. (And $40 Amazon Chinese LEDs in my fogs...which are STOOPID bright.) The Ultra2s require some easy mods to the bulb cover in order for them to fit.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> There are very few gen2 diesels in existence.


I wonder what the break down on how many were made is, and manual vs auto. (I'm sure there are more auto's than manual too)


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't have the 2017 numbers anymore, but 2018 was approx 1490 total, and 2019nwas like 475. Less than 2000 between 18 and 19, manual and auto


----------



## CrushTD (Oct 4, 2020)

I've got a 2018 6 speed manual hatchback. It's got just shy of 27,300 miles on it. The only issue I've had so far was the EGR cooler, which caused it to sit at the dealership for a month while they waited for parts.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

CrushTD said:


> I've got a 2018 6 speed manual hatchback. It's got just shy of 27,300 miles on it. The only issue I've had so far was the EGR cooler, which caused it to sit at the dealership for a month while they waited for parts.


Mine sat for 2 months for them to magically stop feeling the issue. Took it to another dealership who refused to do it under warranty and instead cleaned the valve. It fixed the problem slightly


----------



## rfhbrando (Oct 31, 2017)

Bought mine in August of 2017. Have 76K miles on it. So far, just a set of tires and recently did all brakes and rotors. Otherwise, standard oil changes and one fuel filter, with another soon to be done.


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

While we're not "high mileage" yet, our rate of mileage is higher than normal. We bought our unicorn 2018 6speed sedan at the beginning of 2020 and are at about 16K miles.


----------



## Danbo313 (Mar 4, 2020)

2018 Hatch Manual. ~78k miles. Transmission is sitting on the shop floor as I'm currently replacing the slave cylinder.


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

hey I wanna play!!

First of all, wow! I did not have any idea there was this few of them sold! I bought my 2018 9sp brand new here in cali. I came from an 06 Jetta tdi, which I felt was rare, but how I feel real special. I bought this as a my main commuter, expecting to drive it 80miles round trip a day but have only ended up putting 21k miles on it so far. No issue so far, just oil changes. I have been carpooling to work 95% of the time, but when I do drive the 80mi round trip, 99% highway, I am easily averaging 53-55 mpg. I have also ran about 5 full tanks of HPR diesel. don't see much difference in MPG, car is slightly quieter.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

30,462 miles on my 2017 Cruze sedan LH7 and 6 speed manual. So far the only thing's I've done are put the factory fog lights in it (they really light up the side of the road, down into the ditches which is nice for spotting deer that might decide to dart in front of you) diesel, DEF and oil changes. Outside of the recall a few months ago, it's been 100% reliable. 45.5 mpg average, but a lot of that's doing 85 mph driving from Williston ND to Sacramento CA and back once a month for a while. For the last year or so, my son's been driving it for college so it hasn't been getting much highway miles.

Does anyone have numbers on how many diesel Cruze's were produced with the manual and auto? I've looked and I can't find any info on that!


----------



## Robbi450r (Jan 28, 2021)

Crzy97 said:


> Seems like a pretty quiet forum which I assume means there are very few GEN 2 diesels or very few problems. Now that they have been around for three years I thought it might be interesting to see what kind of miles people are registering. As the miles and years go by feel free to post your GEN 2 Cruze high mileage accomplishment. I will go first. 2018 Chevrolet Cruze. Bought March of 2018. Now at 29,318 miles including of which 25k were in the last 12 months.


----------



## Robbi450r (Jan 28, 2021)

I just bought a Cruze diesel gen 2 with the 9speed auto, only put 2000 miles on it and bought with 112k miles no issues for the moment and getting consistent with 44mpg with stop and go traffic. Everything I have read on this car the engine should last a long time, other parts may not last a long time without replacement, but with the crankshaft being forged and the rods as well, it being a dual cam and variable valve on intake and exhaust sides,,, that’s impressive!! And it also has oil jets that spray oil on bottom of pistons to keep them cool. The technology that corvette has been doing for a few year for performance and reliability. With these technologies I hope that the engine will stands up to the test of time as the stats might suggest.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Robbi450r said:


> And it also has oil jets that spray oil on bottom of pistons to keep them cool. The technology that corvette has been doing for a few year for performance and reliability.


EMD and Detroit Diesel were doing this in the 1930s


----------



## Robbi450r (Jan 28, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> EMD and Detroit Diesel were doing this in the 1930s


That’s awesome! I’ve had and lmm and now a L5p Duramax and wanted a small diesel, so that why I bought it, runs good and strong bottom end, seems to fall flat if you just hold Pedal to the floor, seems like half to 3/4 throttle you feel the torque a bit more. A question for who ever.. i’m familiar with the Duramax diesel‘s as far as checking for engine problems I know with the Duramax if you take the oil cap off you should have no blow by coming out but I’ve noticed with this car people say that it has a pressurized oil pan not much pressure but still has it. So my question is when you pull the dipstick out is there supposed to be any kind of blow by or pressure coming out? GM said this was normal.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Robbi450r said:


> I know with the Duramax if you take the oil cap off you should have no blow by coming out but I’ve noticed with this car people say that it has a pressurized oil pan not much pressure but still has it. So my question is when you pull the dipstick out is there supposed to be any kind of blow by or pressure coming out? GM said this was normal.


All those vapors from the crankcase should be routed through the PCV into the intake so they are combusted in the engine. If you take the oil cap off or take out the dipstick, you're opening up the inside of the engine for those vapors to escape through that route. Best to have the engine closed up so all the internal vapors are fed through the intake to be combusted and then treated by the exhaust treatment.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

ocdingbat said:


> hey I wanna play!!
> 
> First of all, wow! I did not have any idea there was this few of them sold! I bought my 2018 9sp brand new here in cali. I came from an 06 Jetta tdi, which I felt was rare, but how I feel real special. I bought this as a my main commuter, expecting to drive it 80miles round trip a day but have only ended up putting 21k miles on it so far. No issue so far, just oil changes. I have been carpooling to work 95% of the time, but when I do drive the 80mi round trip, 99% highway, I am easily averaging 53-55 mpg. I have also ran about 5 full tanks of HPR diesel. don't see much difference in MPG, car is slightly quieter.


 Just saw this thread and noted your mention of HPR diesel (renewable diesel or r99).

I have been running the neste renewable diesel (aka R99 and is same thing as HPR). My soot load has been sitting at 36-37 for a long time (using scanguage). Before it would creep up to 55-ish right away and hang there until a regen... 

I haven't been driving alot lately working from home - but feel good having a full tank of renewable diesel (r99) in my tank. With the high cetane (70+) it produces very little soot - so I know my egr, my dpf and my variable vane turbo are staying squeaky clean. Even without any increased mpg - it is well worth it. It is subsidized in california making it a very good deal there.

jeff


----------



## ocdingbat (Jan 12, 2019)

oregon_rider said:


> Just saw this thread and noted your mention of HPR diesel (renewable diesel or r99).
> 
> I have been running the neste renewable diesel (aka R99 and is same thing as HPR). My soot load has been sitting at 36-37 for a long time (using scanguage). Before it would creep up to 55-ish right away and hang there until a regen...
> 
> ...


Good info dude! nice to know it burns cleaner! 
We shall see, hear prices are expected to climb soon, fuel that is.😢


----------



## CMStover (Feb 16, 2019)

2019 TD Hatch, just went over 32K miles in less than 2 years. No issues, avg 50mpg. Have done all oil changes myself using ID Parts kit, other than that, nothing. Likely be doing fuel filter coming up soon,
Complaints? No manual trans available (9 spd auto is kind of cool though)
fit and finish on interior sucks (buzzy, rattly, blinding chrome strips at times).


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I saw this guy on cars.com a few weeks ago: 2018 Manual Diesel Hatch, 139,000 miles.









I think I was more impressed by the 2019 Bolt I recently saw with 77,000 miles.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

2017 Auto Sedan 
143,000 miles
Replaced DEF injector at 300 miles 
Nothing else but tires and filters and brake fluid 
Original Brakes 
Driver side strut leaking, will do all 4 soon
Close to 3rd set of tires 
Will do Belt and coolant @150k
Had a couple CEL for NOX and reductant low, but they fixed themselves 
164 mile round trip to work
Average speed is 47.3mph on dash


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Closing in on 150k now...nothing but tires, filters and 1 clutch slave cylinder....oh and a new windshield after the texas freeze lol


----------



## Crzy97 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello all, I was the thread starter and wanted to give an update. 2018 sedan now at 78350 miles. Mostly interstate and averaging 49MPG. Several long trips over 52mpg. Nothing significant to report.


----------



## Crzy97 (Dec 4, 2019)

oregon_rider said:


> Just saw this thread and noted your mention of HPR diesel (renewable diesel or r99).
> 
> I have been running the neste renewable diesel (aka R99 and is same thing as HPR). My soot load has been sitting at 36-37 for a long time (using scanguage). Before it would creep up to 55-ish right away and hang there until a regen...
> 
> ...


How do you know your spot level? I have never even been advised of a regen.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Crzy97 said:


> How do you know your spot level? I have never even been advised of a regen.


 There is a monitor that you can plug into the obd port on your car. I used a scangauge 2. 
It will tell you regen status, soot load percentage, and miles since last regen.

Jeff


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Crzy97 said:


> How do you know your spot level? I have never even been advised of a regen.


I can spot a regen by an increase in fuel usage and the power dilivery is sort of wobbaly or very inconsistent, hard to explain. The butt Dyno knows when it happens.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> I can spot a regen by an increase in fuel usage


Same with me. When steady-state cruising should be 50-60 mpg and it drops to about 30 mpg, it's doing some regen. I have one long downhill on my commute home and the fuel economy bar will normally be pegged at 99 mpg, but when it's doing regen it drops to the 60-70 mpg range on that stretch.


----------



## Eh-moore (Oct 21, 2021)

My ’17 has 110K km - 70K mi, I’ve replaced my AC condenser, DEF injector, both NOx sensors and had wiring harness damage from the factory that caused my DEF system to short out during wet weather. thankfully I paid for the extended warranty, because the Nox sensors would have been $750CAD each.

Mine takes a beating weatherwise from -45c/+45c (-49f/110f) but it still runs like new


----------



## Blkmagicturbo (Nov 25, 2021)

My 17 just hit 110k miles. It's been trouble free until last month. My intake was all tared up from soot/antifreeze mix that was coming from my egr cooler. I replaced it/pulled the intake and cleaned the intake and intake ports of the cylinder head. Once I got it all back together my slow oil leak was pouring oil out of the bell housing. It ended up being the rear main seal so... Dropped the tranny and replaced it. I replaced the trans input shaft as well since I already had it split. Now it's back together and bone dry no leaks. I do have a code for nox sensor p22fe but I think I damaged the harness because I didn't realize the nox sensors were bolted to the subframe. My car was idle for about a month and a half. 
Has anyone else had the p22fe code and it wasn't the nox 2 sensor?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It's obscenely gross what EGR does to Diesel engines and it's doubly terrible that you have a coolant leak doing that. It's a shame that a magnificent engine can be clogged up like a greasy sewer pipe.

It's amazing that you have the tools and the ability to do the repairs. My hat is off. Anyone else would be looking at about $5,000 in repairs to a car worth about that much.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Same with me. When steady-state cruising should be 50-60 mpg and it drops to about 30 mpg, it's doing some regen. I have one long downhill on my commute home and the fuel economy bar will normally be pegged at 99 mpg, but when it's doing regen it drops to the 60-70 mpg range on that stretch.


Yup, you hit it spot on. My 2018 does exactly that. It usually lasts about 3 to 4 miles steady highway driving.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Yup, you hit it spot on. My 2018 does exactly that. It usually lasts about 3 to 4 miles steady highway driving.


I've noticed there is probably a bit of code in the regeneration algorithm that starts at least a short regen cycle in certain conditions:
1. The engine is fully hot.
2. The fuel tank is near empty.
3. I stop and fill the fuel tank.
4. I leave with a full tank of fuel and I'm at highway speeds.

There is a Casey's fuel station on my regular commute, to where I leave and within about 2 miles I'm doing 70 mph. Every single time I fill the fuel tank there I do a pull up to highway speed, set the cruise control at 70 mph, and notice that I'm getting about 30 mpg for the next 3-4 miles.

It's like the ECU has those specific conditions to trigger at least a short regen cycle because it knows everything is aligned.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Just thought I would update my mileage...finally got a job that requires me to drive again....almost after a year of staying home because of covid....

I should hit 160k miles easy this month. Should be well before Christmas...buying another set of tires as a gift lol


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> I've noticed there is probably a bit of code in the regeneration algorithm that starts at least a short regen cycle in certain conditions:
> 1. The engine is fully hot.
> 2. The fuel tank is near empty.
> 3. I stop and fill the fuel tank.
> ...


I see short regens on the 2018 a lot more than my 2015 ever did.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Blkmagicturbo said:


> My 17 just hit 110k miles. It's been trouble free until last month. My intake was all tared up from soot/antifreeze mix that was coming from my egr cooler. I replaced it/pulled the intake and cleaned the intake and intake ports of the cylinder head. Once I got it all back together my slow oil leak was pouring oil out of the bell housing. It ended up being the rear main seal so... Dropped the tranny and replaced it. I replaced the trans input shaft as well since I already had it split. Now it's back together and bone dry no leaks. I do have a code for nox sensor p22fe but I think I damaged the harness because I didn't realize the nox sensors were bolted to the subframe. My car was idle for about a month and a half.
> Has anyone else had the p22fe code and it wasn't the nox 2 sensor?
> View attachment 295028
> 
> ...


Its is pretty awesome you can do a job like that.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> I see short regens on the 2018 a lot more than my 2015 ever did.


Me too. I would swear my car has a GPS sensor and is doing regens on very specific streets near my house because it happens so often. There is a Jewel-Osco grocery that I sporadically visit and when I leave there it's maybe 3 miles home on a street with a steady 35 mph limit. About 75% of the time on that route it's doing a short regen right after I've left the Jewel. I'm going 35 mph and the car is getting 30 mpg for the length of the trip home.


----------



## Eh-moore (Oct 21, 2021)

So here’s an update on my car. End of November my SCR failed, still waiting on that to come in, and now another component, likely the def tank assembly (heater and gauge) has failed. Just waiting on my dealer to take a look at it. 115k km / 72k miles.


----------



## Eh-moore (Oct 21, 2021)

Eh-moore said:


> My ’17 has 110K km - 70K mi, I’ve replaced my AC condenser, DEF injector, both NOx sensors and had wiring harness damage from the factory that caused my DEF system to short out during wet weather. thankfully I paid for the extended warranty, because the Nox sensors would have been $750CAD each.
> 
> Mine takes a beating weatherwise from -45c/+45c (-49f/110f) but it still runs like new





Eh-moore said:


> So here’s an update on my car. End of November my SCR failed, still waiting on that to come in, and now another component, likely the def tank assembly (heater and gauge) has failed. Just waiting on my dealer to take a look at it. 115k km / 72k miles.


So, the DEF tank did get replaced because the car sat outside on my dealer's lot for 4 days (avg daily temp -45C). The car drained it's battery so the tank froze and broke the heater.

A week later the car was back in the shop because it started the power limiting countdown, again.

One strongly worded, slightly threatening email later, and they are finally taking me seriously about there being a wiring/electrical problem.

Turns out all these parts were being killed by the computer and its wiring harness. The harness was shorting out so badly that it started to burn. So now I'm waiting for the harness to come in. 

Hopefully this is the end of this 4 month saga. I'll know for sure if I can get to summer without any issues. It's a constant problem anytime the roads are snowy or slushy.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

New to the forum. 2017 Sedan here for about 10 months now, bought with 48k miles and now at 81k. Great car so far, unfortunately got it with a leaky water pump and DEF injector, but fixed within the first month of ownership. No troubles/issues since!


----------



## Goodluckgluck (Nov 13, 2021)

Eh-moore said:


> So, the DEF tank did get replaced because the car sat outside on my dealer's lot for 4 days (avg daily temp -45C). The car drained it's battery so the tank froze and broke the heater.
> 
> A week later the car was back in the shop because it started the power limiting countdown, again.
> 
> ...



DEF fluid is designed to freeze, they build room for it to expand in the tank. Your heater may have failed because they are a common failure item, but not because the fluid froze. 

The heater will only run when the key is on or the engine is running FYI.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Goodluckgluck said:


> DEF fluid is designed to freeze, they build room for it to expand in the tank. Your heater may have failed because they are a common failure item, but not because the fluid froze.
> 
> The heater will only run when the key is on or the engine is running FYI.


all of this

and the car knows the def is frozen at startup and adjusts for it.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i haven't been on in a while and my 2018 TD has had two NOX sensors replaced and a rear particulit sensor go out. the last NOX sensor was on backorder for about five months and my extended warranty expired while i drove around with a CEL all that time. After replacing the NOX sensor i was back at the dealership with the other problem, and i asked if the bad NOX sensor might have caused the rear particulit sensor to fail. the dealer pushed the extended warranty to cover both repairs since i had to wait and it was all covered. with 202,000 miles i have been very happy with my Cruse. Yesterday i got under the car to change the fuel filter, and the housing popped up when i put the socket and ratchet on it, and now it twists out of the bracket trying to loosen the filter housing. I woke up this morning thinking i might try taking a short piece of rope and placing it over the bracket on the housing and pulling it down as hard as i can to lock it in the mounting bracket on the tank. i couldn't hold the housing with a oil filter wrench to un screw the housing so i hope this works. Not happy with the engineer who designed this, because the bracket is made to the tank and the entire tank has to be replaced if it ever fails.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sleepyzzz said:


> Not happy with the engineer who designed this, because the bracket is made to the tank and the entire tank has to be replaced if it ever fails.


I'll bet it wasn't the engineer. 

Engineer more than likely designed something more robust - but then the beancounters cried that it cost too much, so this is what resulted.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

MP81 said:


> I'll bet it wasn't the engineer.
> 
> Engineer more than likely designed something more robust - but then the beancounters cried that it cost too much, so this is what resulted.


That's pretty much on the money. Anything to save a penny. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

My ‘18 Cruze TD Hatch
Purchased Used November 3, 2020: 54,426 miles
Today 7/21/22: 176,809 miles and climbing.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

2018 Cruze TD 220,800 miles. Just replaced my third Nox sensor(first two under warranty) and now have a 9 speed transmission that is showing bits of metal in the flush and fill. Dealer tells me there is no new GM transmission in the entire United States. A remanufactured can be found, has a warranty, but no labor coverage if it fails. I’m very disappointed that GM has dropped this model and sees no reason to provide parts. Other than tires and brake pads, I haven’t spent much keeping it on the road.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

sleepyzzz said:


> a 9 speed transmission


All that development work that GM put into making hot garbage: Ford decides against GM-built 9-speed automatic transmission | Autoblog

Nine speeds offer no gain in fuel economy. A transmission with 6 speeds is enough and could be more reliable.


----------



## zjmccoy87 (6 mo ago)

i have a 2018 cruze td sedan it is an automatic 9 speed, and right now have 98k miles never had any issues yet, only when we find bad diesel, but easy to fix


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely recommend regular ATF changes with the 9 speed. Mine was pretty dark at only 30k miles. 

Now at 62k mi and getting ready to do again.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

Contacting GM corporate did the trick. A remanufactured tranny arrived at the dealership in three weeks. While they had the Cruze, with 228,000 miles, I had them change the water pump, starter and alternator along with new hoses and belt. I spent about $6,000 but that was lots cheaper than a new car with monthly payments. I still need a new windshield, but I'm in no hurry to replace it.
I have 231,000 on it today, and still running about 6,500 miles per month working out of it. If the engine gives me a half million miles it will be a good investment.


----------

